# non greasy sunscreen for face



## Sanne (Apr 25, 2005)

I have a tube frm l'oreal, but it's so greasy, it still is after an hour!
does anyone know a good one to wear under my MU?

tia!


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 25, 2005)

coppertone faces spf30. awesome, and stable. Or avene spf50.


----------



## diesel (Apr 25, 2005)

I use the Dove moisturizer as an every day sunscreen and do not like it very much - I'm just using up the bottle for now. Evian was very light, an excellent moisturizer and has SPF15. Neutrogena dry-touch (spf 30) is better when you know you'll be out a bit longer. 

I'm really interested in all of these really-high spf's, 45+. LaRoche Posay has an spf 60, but most of the MUA reviews say it's super greasy.


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *diesel* 
_I use the Dove moisturizer as an every day sunscreen and do not like it very much - I'm just using up the bottle for now. Evian was very light, an excellent moisturizer and has SPF15. Neutrogena dry-touch (spf 30) is better when you know you'll be out a bit longer. 

I'm really interested in all of these really-high spf's, 45+. LaRoche Posay has an spf 60, but most of the MUA reviews say it's super greasy._

 

none of these except the la roche are stable. another rec i have is the cetaphil spf15 moisturizer.


----------



## martygreene (Apr 25, 2005)

I use DDF when I need something in a pinch (ie. am out of my perscription stuff). I like it texture wise better than the perscription, but it has weaker barriers.


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 26, 2005)

Bobbi Brown brightening moisturiser with SPF 25, though it can do the white cast thing, thanks to the presence of titanium dioxide.

edited to add:

When I finish that (BB moist) I'm planning on purchasing Ole Henrikson's herbal day creme SPF 15. This was the best daytime sun protection moisturiser I've used, and didn't leave my face like an oilslick and no white cast!


----------



## Sanne (Apr 26, 2005)

none of those brands are available in the netherlands. I have a moisturiser w/ spf 15 from oil of olaz, but is that just as good as sunscreen? 
I mean, what is the difference between a moisturiser with spf and a sunscreen?


----------



## diesel (Apr 26, 2005)

Quote:

  none of these except the la roche are stable.  
 
Oh. I didn't know.


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 26, 2005)

can you get ombrelle sanne?


----------



## mrskloo (Apr 26, 2005)

I use my son's sunblock... Baby Magic. I like it but it might now be for everyone.


----------



## foreveratorifan (Apr 26, 2005)

sunblock and the lotions with SPF will do the same thing hon....

I personally use the DOVE everyday and I love it.  Not greasy at all...I actually have some weird reaction to Cetaphil's (which is a non-greasy one too) that made my face BURN.  So I had to stop using that one...

Clinique makes great sunscreen products for face but that's gonna cost a bit more than drugstore brands.


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 26, 2005)

you have to be careful when picking a sunscreen. Most arent stable, so it defeats the purpose.


----------



## diesel (Apr 26, 2005)

How can you tell what will be stable - certain ingredients, or the formulations they come in? Are there resources to find out more stable products?

Thanks in advance, this knowledge is greatly appreciated.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 27, 2005)

I use Neutrogena Ultra Sheer, you can choose between FPS 30 and FPS 45. Its not greasy like others sunscreen!


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_I use Neutrogena Ultra Sheer, you can choose between FPS 30 and FPS 45. Its not greasy like others sunscreen!_

 
but its not stable :/


on mua there is a user with tons of info in her notepad - nora80


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 27, 2005)

Whats a stable sunscreen?


----------



## diesel (Apr 27, 2005)

Photostability is the the ability of a sunscreen to resist becoming useless over time due to different light wavelengths. Essentially if your sunscreen is not stable, you're at risk for many of the same detrimental effects of the sun as if you were not wearing sunscreen at all - things like photoaging and DNA mutations. 

Scary stuff, thanks for the heads up, Chelsea.


----------



## solardame (Apr 27, 2005)

I use Purpose Dual Treatment Moisture Lotion w/ Spf 15. I haven't had any problems with breakouts or an increase of in oil on my face. 

From site:
"This water-based moisturizing formula filters both UVA and UVB rays and provides the SPF 15 protection recommended by dermatologists. It absorbs quickly and is a non-comedogenic product so it won't clog pores. Its light formula is ideal to use every day, even on sensitive skin.  
* The Skin Cancer Foundation recommends
this product as an effective UV sunscreen"


----------



## TipTopTap (Apr 28, 2005)

Ocean Potion Spf 50!


----------



## GoldieLox (May 5, 2005)

I sell La Roch at my work and all of our patients LOVE the spf 60.. no one has complained that it is greasy. some have however complained that the spf 30 is greasy and we dont sell as many of those.

I however LOVE the spf 20 by biomedic which is a part of la roche posay you can order it from them. We sell TONS of those people just love it. I wear it under my makeup everyday and it makes me feel nice. haha. the only thing is that it is a tad bit thick.. so i do half that and half of either la roches hydraphase (moisterizer) or the active c (vitamin c) which is our fastest selling product besides cleanser and whenever someone uses it for the first time they come back raving about it (talking about active c now) because it feels like it gives your skin a "drink of water" and makes you feel radiant! for real i love it! haha just had to share.


----------



## archangeli (May 6, 2005)

Ombrelle for all over. I used to use it on my face too, but now I stick with EL Daywear SPF 15 with Bare Escentuals on top. 

Last summer when I was in Germany I walked down to down and back not knowing it'd take an hour. I didn't get a sunburn or anything, but a couple days later all of my exposed areas of skin ended up getting a rash (sun allergy) EXCEPT my face since I am religious about using sunscreen on my face every day.


----------



## mspixieears (Oct 24, 2005)

Found another thread that discusses photostability of sunscreens:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/showth...9&page=1&pp=15


----------



## piika (Oct 25, 2005)

I use Shiseido Ultimate Sun Protection Lotion for Face/Body which I believe is stable. This is definitely not greasy. In fact, it makes my foundation stay on longer. It received good reviews on MUA too.


----------



## mspixieears (Oct 30, 2005)

I've been using lately MD Formulations face protector SPF 30. I'm not actually sure if it's photostable or not, but it's very good in that there is no ugly white cast, and doesn't feel oily on the skin. It's approved by the Skin & Cancer Foundation of Australia and we do have the highest rate of skin cancer in the world.

I can't remember which one it is but I seem to recall there is a difference between chemical sunscreens and physical sunscreens. I think this might be a physical one because of the high amount of zinc oxide in it.


----------



## koolkatz (Nov 5, 2005)

Clinique City Block - it's oil-free


----------



## BuyMeLipGloss (Nov 6, 2005)

shiseido spf 55 (lotion or cream) is the best!


----------



## CreaMoon (Nov 6, 2005)

I like neutrogena dry touch.


----------



## scrapbookromance (Nov 6, 2005)

Neutrogena Oil Free sun screen. its spf45, not greasy or sticky, and it smells citrusey


----------



## Ariesgirly (Nov 13, 2005)

Question...what is a white cast?


----------



## ShoesSunSand (Nov 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *piika* 
_I use Shiseido Ultimate Sun Protection Lotion for Face/Body which I believe is stable. This is definitely not greasy. In fact, it makes my foundation stay on longer. It received good reviews on MUA too._

 
i agree with piika, shiseido makes the best non-greasy sunscreen imo!


----------

